# Homemade Emulsion remover?



## BMF5656 (Oct 26, 2012)

hello, is there a way to remove emulsion besides using emulsion remover as i do not have any readily available.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I read that some automated emulsion removers use very high pressure washers.

Failing that, you could order some and probably get it delivered next day

Richie


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

100 bar or 1200 pressure washers should do the trick


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Bleach and water 50/50 will do it too.


----------



## SPS1 (May 13, 2012)

I don't know about using Bleach. Looking at the chemicals that are in Bleach I would be worried about the damage it could cause to the mesh. SPS (Screen Printing Superstore) can get you your supplies with in 1-4 business days.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Helps to put newspaper over the stencil to keep it wet, as it doesn't work as fast as sodium metaperiodate does, but I can assure you it works well with Diazo/DC emulsions.

You may note Ulano has a walk away haze remover that contains bleach... but I don't know if you can trust those guys with your screens.


----------



## BMF5656 (Oct 26, 2012)

ScreenFoo said:


> Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Helps to put newspaper over the stencil to keep it wet, as it doesn't work as fast as sodium metaperiodate does, but I can assure you it works well with Diazo/DC emulsions.
> 
> You may note Ulano has a walk away haze remover that contains bleach... but I don't know if you can trust those guys with your screens.


what exactly are you refering to?


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Spot on Tyson. Bleach is not as caustic to mesh as de-hazer, and will work in crunch time. High pressure washing, a quality stencil remover and repeatable procedures are key to reclaiming. Your screens are like bullets that your life depends on. Without reliable ones your gun ( press ) won't fire. 

bmf5656. You can always take screens to a car wash if you do not have 1200psi or better. I did this many times years ago.


----------



## BMF5656 (Oct 26, 2012)

how would I go about using the bleach?


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

I use to use bleach all the time. it works 

you just have to let it sit for a good 20 mins, scrub brush it then pressure wash it. I did all my reclaiming at a carwash 

...it is worth it to spend the money on a "Strip all"


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

keep spraying the bleach on it starts drying up


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Ok. Please don't use bleach. It is a hazardous chemical. Nasty on the clothes skin and to breathe. Just buy some cleaner and be done with it. Please.


----------



## SPS1 (May 13, 2012)

TshirtStan said:


> Ok. Please don't use bleach. It is a hazardous chemical. Nasty on the clothes skin and to breathe. Just buy some cleaner and be done with it. Please.



Well put...


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree. 

Just sayin that it works...


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

just have some ventilation when you need to use bleach. Some use 100% bleach pouring them onto the screen. Others use 50/50 as described above. That is what I did when starting but I soak the screen in bleach for a while. I lay a canvas with some wood on the sides to prevent the bleach from spilling. I have not tried newspaper but it should work to keep the bleach on the emulsion.

I use a powder form of remover though.




Silky49 said:


> I use to use bleach all the time. it works
> 
> you just have to let it sit for a good 20 mins, scrub brush it then pressure wash it. I did all my reclaiming at a carwash
> 
> ...it is worth it to spend the money on a "Strip all"


what kind of pressure washer do they use? Specifically, do you know the pressure?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

TshirtStan said:


> Ok. Please don't use bleach. It is a hazardous chemical. Nasty on the clothes skin and to breathe. Just buy some cleaner and be done with it. Please.


But how else can I clean my screens and sanitize my washout booth at the same time? OK, I'm kidding. 
I most definitely agree that if you CAN buy a proper stencil remover, you would be doing yourself a favor.

Funny thing--sodium metaperiodate can be made by oxidizing sodium iodide and sodium hypochlorite (bleach). Go figure.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I figure that "new improved" and "safer" are sometimes nice marketing phrases


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with you 100% on that.

I'd add that in this case, the stencil removers I've been using for years now are safer and more effective, the latter being the main reason I stick with them, the former being a bonus.


----------

